# The Legend of "Slippery"



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Well i shot the biggest buck of my life in Camden AL Saturday morning. The only problem is i cant find him. He was a giant fellers, I was huntin with my bow down on the river and i saw a good one the morning before but he was out of range. I was planning on taking a climber back in there to try to get closer the next morning but decided against it and went back to my lock on. Sure enough at 8:30 Saturday morning i glance over and hes coming down a rub line just RIPPIN every cedar he comes by. I made a 32 yard shot felt good about it but i think i pulled it forward just a hair and got in the shoulder some. He wheeled around and went towards the river. But let me back up and tell you the story of the deer first,​ 
I have a few 130+ inch deer on the wall but this dude dwarfs those. So last year in this same area one of our old members arrowed a giant buck he had been hunting for 2 years. He called him "Slippery" cause he slipped him so many times well he finally arrowed the dude last January but never found him. Drew some blood but never found the deer. Now i dont know if this is him or not, it is strange though because his front left leg was broke or messed up he couldnt use it at all. So if this is him i hope i can find him but if not the legend of "Slippery" lives on.​ 

So back to the tracking, I give him an hour and started looking for blood tracked him about 150 yds and come up on a pile of blood where he layed but had got up. So scared we jumped him we backed out and went and got some dogs. Went back in and tracked GOOD blood for about 600+ more yards and lost blood. Now i have shot a few deer in my life but this was what i call a "good" blood trail. It was a good amount of blood and it was very bright red with some sporadic air in it. Every so often you could see where it sprayed out on the ground. But then it just slowed up and we couldnt get back on it. Talk about heartbroke, son lemme tell ya.​ 
So what do yall think? I swear i think hes dead. Im going to try and go everyday this week and look for buzzards hopefully the eyes in the sky can help me find him. I dont know either way i guess you win some and you lose some, but one things for sure i will play that shot through my head for quite some time. Man oh man it sucks,​ 
Ben​ 
PS the pic is just a view from my stand the morning i shot him.​


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep looking and get the word out to your neighbors. A wounded deer can still go a long way. Enough blood loss and he will stop eventually though. I'm surprised the dogs lost him with that much of a blood trail. Any chance he could have crossed the river?


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Hate moments like this. If you shot him in the right shoulder i don't see how he could go far


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

That sucks Ben! 700 yards is a long way for a buck to travel if its fatal. Ive never trailed one that far and found him but that doesnt mean that i havent hit bucks that ran 700 yards and then died. I just never had a blood trail that far. You think you may have hit him in the briskett? There are a bunch of blood vessels in there that bleed good. Seems though if it bled as much as you said he did, he would probably die. Man that sucks bad..


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel for ya man...it happens to all of us. I shot a very nice 6x6 bull elk in CO this year and did not recover him...very depressing. Here are some shots of the blood trail he left for over 1.6 miles! No recovery but keep hunting and hopefully you will cross paths with him again...humbling as a hunter when this happens, but do your part on good conservation and attempted recovery...that's all a guy can ask.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> That sucks Ben! 700 yards is a long way for a buck to travel if its fatal. Ive never trailed one that far and found him but that doesnt mean that i havent hit bucks that ran 700 yards and then died. I just never had a blood trail that far. You think you may have hit him in the briskett? There are a bunch of blood vessels in there that bleed good. Seems though if it bled as much as you said he did, he would probably die. Man that sucks bad..


No man definitely not that far forward. I shot him on his left side. You know how when you release your string if you follow through good you can see your arrow flight, but if you dont follow through you kind of lose sight of the arrow? I think thats what i did i think i dropped away a little fast causing me to pull the shot left about 4 or 5 inches making me get in the shoulder. But i dont know im just guessing i may have hit him anywhere. But the blood was good im telling ya, good enough you would have thought ok hes right up over this hill, but never found him,


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I hate that. I sure do hope you find him. 

By the way, what broadheads are you shooting?


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

i trailed a doe farther than that with my dog this year my cousin shot that he grazed under the belly with just the edge of the blade of the broadhead.there was one speck of blood on the tip of one of the fletchings and that was it,but you would have swore by the blood trail that it wouldnt have been far.i knew it wasnt good blood but just from the amount that deer was loosing i figured we would come up on it at any minute but it finally petered out.im pretty sure that deer he shot is still alive.i have trailed a lot like that over the years "having a trail dog" and seen some amazing things that alot of people wouldnt beleive with deer making it and not.any way good luck and i think its great your not giving up cause you never know!


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Geronimo said:


> Man I hate that. I sure do hope you find him.
> 
> By the way, what broadheads are you shooting?


Rage 2 blade 2" Cut


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

My guess is the deer is dead based on story and your broadhead choice.....go get him! 
Good luck!!!!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

BlazerBen said:


> Rage 2 blade 2" Cut


There's your problem


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate when this happens..It has happened or will happen to all bow hunters. You should have contacted one of us with a blood dog when the sign was fresh...If you had a blood trail that far, a dog would of eventually found that deer.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

BlazerBen said:


> No man definitely not that far forward. I shot him on his left side. You know how when you release your string if you follow through good you can see your arrow flight, but if you dont follow through you kind of lose sight of the arrow? I think thats what i did i think i dropped away a little fast causing me to pull the shot left about 4 or 5 inches making me get in the shoulder. But i dont know im just guessing i may have hit him anywhere. But the blood was good im telling ya, good enough you would have thought ok hes right up over this hill, but never found him,


i know exactly what youre talkin about. i love making a perfect shot and being able to watch that arrow slip through the vitals. follow through is a big deaL. i did that exact thing last year in IL and watched that *RAGE 2 BLADE* disappear behind the shoulder and watched the buck run 50 yards and fall over dead


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

I lost the best buck i have ever shot to a rage 2 blade in the shoulder quite similar story to yous trailed good and bad blood for over 600, 700 yds til it petered out. I always thought he was dead but did never recover him. I hope your outcome is different. Good luck. 

With a rage a gut shot is better off then a shoulder shot. the blades crinkle there made of aluminum foil.


----------



## Dakasan (Oct 30, 2011)

In my experinces if there is a stream in the area you shot the Deer most
of the time with heavy blood loss they will go to the stream and lay to stop the bleeding if the wound was fatal you will find him there. I hunted
the area you mentioned for twenty year's and this is what I learned.


----------



## jlk0007 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a similar experience just a week or so ago with the Rage 2blade 2" cuts. Not nearly as much blood as yours tho. I hit shoulder as well. Now I know the deer I shot is not dead because 3 days later I have him back on the trail cam, eating in the field, with a 2" cut in his neck in front of the shoulder on the opposite side I shot him. Needless to say, I took the rage's out of the quiver and refilled with my tried and true Muzzy's that I am yet to lose a deer with.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

you might want to try a dog.
I let my German Shepard's eat raw deer meat , drag legs and the carcase around for a while etc. and they can track deer.

I made a bad shot on the Cow Horn this week because the front half was already in the woods.
did my security and feeding chores for a hour before I started tracking.
very little external blood and it took half an hour to find him without getting the dogs.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dakasan said:


> In my experinces if there is a stream in the area you shot the Deer most
> of the time with heavy blood loss they will go to the stream and lay to stop the bleeding if the wound was fatal you will find him there. I hunted
> the area you mentioned for twenty year's and this is what I learned.


+1 Every time I seem to lose a deer, that was shot well, he has usually found some water. I've waded into some chest deep, cold ass water plenty of times.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

skullmount1988 said:


> There's your problem


Man i tell ya i have had alot of luck with these blades but after this im up for thinking different, i know they say they are more likely to deflect if you shoot a deer quartering but this deer was perfectly broadside, other than bone there should have been no deflection. I dont know im going back up there to look later in the week sometime.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

try the slick trick grizz tricks. i promise you you wont be dissapointed in there accuracy,cutting diameter,and the massive holes and blood trails they will leave.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully you will find him Ben. I wish I could help you look for him but the boss has me chained to my desk.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

BlazerBen said:


> Man i tell ya i have had alot of luck with these blades but after this im up for thinking different, i know they say they are more likely to deflect if you shoot a deer quartering but this deer was perfectly broadside, other than bone there should have been no deflection. I dont know im going back up there to look later in the week sometime.


Man I sure hope he's dead and u find him but myself and a lot of others have lost deer because of the rages don't get me wrong if u make a perfect shot behind the shoulder the seers not going far but I personally want something that's going through bone


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Just keep looking for those birds in the sky man because they are freaking awesome at finding dead animals fast, I think that's your best shot but you already know that. HOPE YOU FIND HIM:yes:


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

well my dad went down to the area this evening and jacked up in a climber sure enough he saw a huge pack of buzzards about .5 a mile away from last blood. Its a long shot but im headed up to look for him, hopefully pics to follow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Good luck.


+1 when you find him please take a pic of where you hit him.... Just interested if it was a shoulder shot. I've had no issue with rage penetration in a shoulder, but people are constantly saying they can't oust thru a shoulder.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't leave us hanging to long... very curious to know if you find him. Losing a deer is a bad feeling. Goodluck!


----------



## timberwolf (Sep 26, 2011)

I sure hate to hear the bad reports on Rage. Think I'm going to change back to Muzzy.Sure hope ya find him..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

uhhhh - find anything yet


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Used 3 blade rage for 1/2 a season, shot 7 does...found 2. All good shots, only had 1 pass through, on a near straight down shot. The 2 I found were quartering away, picture perfect with no pass through, but they dropped within 30 yds. 73# 28" draw 310fps. Never had a muzzy not pass through, even on double shoulder broad side shots. I have tracked deer (w/dog) that far and found them... alive a couple times. If he got in moving water or deep water he could be on the bottom, seen that a couple times, if you deflated his lungs he'll sink. Good luck! I know the feeling!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe im the lucky one with rages...every deer i have shot with the exception of one with rages ive had a pass through with it stuck in the ground a few inches. The only one i didnt have a pass through was at 38yds hard quarter away...when she ran off all that was left in her was the fletchings and the arrow came out 10yds later. ive shot them with fast bows and slow bows and got pass throughs without any problem


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

so...... how did your search go? i keep looking for an update. sure hope you found/find him!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna guess that he did not find it. We would've probably seen pics by now, since it was the biggest buck of his life.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Update??????


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Any news?????????????


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

I talked to Ben this morning he has spotted a large group of buzzards and going to check it out .


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

This thread has been killing me! Hope he finds it piled up under those buzzards!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> This thread has been killing me! Hope he finds it piled up under those buzzards!


me too


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

As of this morning he still hasn't found him


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

well damn! i dont even know the guy, but i feel terrible for him!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Badfish said:


> well damn! i dont even know the guy, but i feel terrible for him!


yep , me also = he was good for one more slip!


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

well sorry fellas its been a few days but i have not found him. I took off work Thu and Fri and walked a total of probably 20 miles. Im wore slam out. 

Each day the buzzard count was higher and higher. Thu there were probably 5 buzzards. Friday there were about 10. By Saturday Mornin there were 40+ buzzards within 200 yds of last blood!!!!!

Sounds like it should be easy right? Well all they would do is just fly around its like they were catching scent but couldnt zone in ya know. I hope by next weekend they will be on him hard and i can see them physically on the ground. The rain did not help me at all i think it killed the smell some.

Anyway on a side note i did find my arrow. It was right where i shot the deer just overlooked it. I made a pass thru and the arrow hung up slightly on the exit and fell out about 15 yds from where i shot him. blood all over it with hair and meat and the blades were in good shape.

I think he is dead with finding my arrow and seeing all these buzzards he has to be. I just have to find him. Its freaking killing me. Oh well i hope i find him but if i dont it aint from a lack of effort.

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

damn man. i sure hope you find him!!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

You should try taking a dog back. If he is close by the dog will most likely find him, even if it ain't a trail dog. They will go right to a dead animal. With that many buzzards around it sure sounds like he is close by.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

well gcunning1968 on the forum found a deer south of the dam, i sent him a PM lets see if its slippery!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Hope it's him. I hunt the midwest every year and the rage 2 blade has never failed me. Over the past 30 years I've shot about every type of broadhead out there. Just like some like chevy's over ford's or Hoyt over Mathew's shoot what your comfortable with.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

BlazerBen said:


> well gcunning1968 on the forum found a deer south of the dam, i sent him a PM lets see if its slippery!!!!!!!!!!


Man I hope so! And if it is I hope you get him back


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Slippery*

It's not him. He found the deer above the dam and Ben shot the deer south of the dam


----------

